# Supper Menu, Oconee Hunt



## Jake Allen (Nov 5, 2010)

Please, bring on the comments and suggestions,
and vittles!

I will start with suggestions:

When: Saturday, December 4
Where: Close to the fire ring, Oconee WMA
Time: 7:30'ish for thanks, and ask for a blessing
Then: Eat

We can line a few tables to place dishes on, and round
up a cover or two in case of rainy weather.

Please, in addition to your vittles, bring something to
put your grub on and to eat with.
I will bring a few large garbage bags for the 
clean up afterwards.

I will start the menu with:

Jake Allen: 
Stew; Venison, Potatoes, Green Beans, Carrotts, Onions
Garbage Bags, Table
~~
TNGIRL
Cole Slaw
Corn
Marinated Green Bean Salad
Peach Cobbler
~~
Jayin J:
Smoked Picnic Hams
~~
Baldfish
Dutch Oven Baked Chicken
~~
Dennis
Brunswick Stew
~~
DPoole
_Possum had a premature death, before it could
be "humanely dispatched"_
_ No Possum & taters_
~~
Oconee Dan
Venison Chili
~~
Pine Nut
Oyster Stew
~~
SOS
Brats and Sauerkraut
~~
Necedah
Apple Pie
~~
choctawlb
Corned Venison and Cabbage
Blueberry Cobbler
~~
fishhunter (T Smith)
gourmet Venison Jerky
~~
Donal
BBQ Bread
Green Salad Fixin's


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 5, 2010)

Put me down for 2 Smoked Picnic Hams......


----------



## baldfish (Nov 5, 2010)

Ya know I'm good for a baked chicken or 2


----------



## Dennis (Nov 5, 2010)

Brunswick Stew for me


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 5, 2010)

venison chili


----------



## pine nut (Nov 5, 2010)

I owe Dennis some oyster stew, so I'll do it then and try to get it before desert.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2010)

I plan on coming over for the evening Saturday but I don't get off work till 5pm. Whatever I can do to help out let me know.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 6, 2010)

Suicide potatoes. Boston butt.


----------



## SOS (Nov 6, 2010)

Brats and sauerkraut


----------



## Dennis (Nov 6, 2010)

Bill does not owe me anything but that stew is going to be GOOD!


----------



## Necedah (Nov 6, 2010)

It's gonna be a feast! 
Put me down for an apple pie

Dave


----------



## dutchman (Nov 7, 2010)

Good gracious, but we'll need a crowd to eat all of these groceries.


----------



## choctawlb (Nov 7, 2010)

Put me down for some corned venison and cabbage, and a blueberry cobbler.  Finally got some venison to corn.
Ken


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 7, 2010)

OOOH, I remember that corned venison from last year!!!
Dan


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 7, 2010)

choctawlb said:


> Put me down for some corned venison and cabbage, and a blueberry cobbler.  Finally got some venison to corn.
> Ken



I'd like to see pic other than the hanging one from the phone I got


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 8, 2010)

dutchman said:


> Good gracious, but we'll need a crowd to eat all of these groceries.




 Ain't it looking good so far!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 8, 2010)

Lots of wonderful meats listed, not many vegs....so I'll bring come corn and a marinated green bean salad along with what I'm listed with. And some bread of sorts.


----------



## SOS (Nov 8, 2010)

Yay on the corned venison....slap you're mamma good stuff right there!


----------



## Donal (Nov 9, 2010)

*food item*

Jason has us down for 2 picnic hams, we will bring Sunbeam BBQ bread, too.  Green salad makings as well.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 13, 2010)

If I can make it I will just bring an appetite


----------



## dutchman (Nov 14, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> If I can make it I will just bring an appetite



That'd be about par...

You just be careful of the coffee.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 14, 2010)

dutchman said:


> That'd be about par...


That could be a lie and you know what that means


----------



## dutchman (Nov 15, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> That could be a lie and you know what that means


 That ain't a lie and you know it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 16, 2010)

Put me down for "mystery meat stew" made especially for Dutchman


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 17, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> Put me down for "mystery meat stew" made especially for Dutchman



I would rather not, but will if I have to. 
Please make sure it is CLEARLY marked, if you put it on the table.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 17, 2010)

I have been lucky and have trapped several different animals in the last few days. With any luck I can add a couple more "different" ones to my list.  Would ya rather me bring an appetite or a stew?


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 17, 2010)

what do YOU think Martin????


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 17, 2010)

Goodness......are you guys going to be able to even Hunt after eating all that food! lol

Sounds like you have a great camp dinner planned.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 17, 2010)

reviveourhomes said:


> Goodness......are you guys going to be able to even Hunt after eating all that food! lol
> 
> Sounds like you have a great camp dinner planned.



We do eat well!!!!!!!That's for sure. And some us don't hunt after eating all that!!!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 17, 2010)

Wha...is this supposed to be about hunting?????


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 17, 2010)

HA! You wouldn't think so. I am usually the lazy camper with Ramen noodles and the such....you boys go ALL OUT!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 17, 2010)

reviveourhomes said:


> HA! You wouldn't think so. I am usually the lazy camper with Ramen noodles and the such....you boys go ALL OUT!



It's fantastic what all these fellers can pull together for us to eat!!!!!! I actually gain weight when we're camping if he don't walk my short little legs off!!!!


----------



## 730waters (Nov 18, 2010)

I still want to bring a homemade German Chocolate Cake!! Didn't get to last time!! Hope everyone has a great time, and a safe hunt!
D.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 18, 2010)

730waters said:


> I still want to bring a homemade German Chocolate Cake!! Didn't get to last time!! Hope everyone has a great time, and a safe hunt!
> D.



Are YOU the one???????????? 
I REMEMBER THAT!!!!!!! teased me you did!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 730waters (Nov 18, 2010)

You know.... that cake WAS really really moist and it had  hand ground coconut and....... LOL


----------



## dpoole (Nov 18, 2010)

730waters said:


> I still want to bring a homemade German Chocolate Cake!! Didn't get to last time!! Hope everyone has a great time, and a safe hunt!
> D.



i had done forgot about that cake we waited on it all weekend last year


----------



## Fatboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Man, I would love to be able to come to this one.I am workin my brain overtime to figure out how I could swing it.Problem is I don't think I'm smart enough to think it through.  lol  Times are tough for me right now and it's killin me knowin I'll probably miss this one too.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 18, 2010)

dpoole said:


> i had done forgot about that cake we waited on it all weekend last year



Sorta like waiting on eggs?


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 18, 2010)

dpoole said:


> i had done forgot about that cake we waited on it all weekend last year





dutchman said:


> Sorta like waiting on eggs?



OOOOOPPPPSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Nov 20, 2010)

barring any other surgical procedures, i'll be there. i'll bring some homemade sausage soup, and i have a taste for some leg of lamb.


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 21, 2010)

dutchman said:


> Sorta like waiting on eggs?


----------



## Jranger (Nov 21, 2010)

Where you guys camping? We're gonna be down on BF Grant till Sunday. Might be able to swing a trip up that way!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 22, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Where you guys camping? We're gonna be down on BF Grant till Sunday. Might be able to swing a trip up that way!



Good deal!
Main campground, by the check station.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Nov 24, 2010)

i'm planning on being there thursday afternoon. when is everyone else coming?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody object to a poor redneck whiteboy dropping in and saying hello?


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 24, 2010)

T.P. said:


> Anybody object to a poor redneck whiteboy dropping in and saying hello?



Not at all. Around suppertime Saturday would be a real good time. Looks like we will have plenty of food.
You reckon you could bring that pretty Schaffer, so I can
look it over?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 24, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Not at all. Around suppertime Saturday would be a real good time. Looks like we will have plenty of food.
> You reckon you could bring that pretty Schaffer, so I can
> look it over?



Yessir, she's always in my truck and on "ready".

 Our hunting club is only a mile or two away as the crow flys, so it won't take but a minute to get there. I'm looking forward to meeting you guys and gals.


----------



## RogerB (Nov 27, 2010)

I think I will make some Cajun potato salad.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 29, 2010)

I hate it, but I will now be unable to make it. Too much going on elsewhere.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 29, 2010)

dutchman said:


> I hate it, but I will now be unable to make it. Too much going on elsewhere.


----------



## Fatboy (Nov 29, 2010)

I might try to stop by and visit with ya'll one day if I get a chance.Doubt I'll get to hunt but I'd like to visit for a while.We'll see how it goes I guess.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 30, 2010)

I have been tending to a opossum for the last 2 weeks and had the wife feed him last nite.
He's dead now so Donnie needs another one for his part of the supper.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 1, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> I have been tending to a opossum for the last 2 weeks and had the wife feed him last nite.
> He's dead now so Donnie needs another one for his part of the supper.



you are sooooo funny ....


----------



## chehawknapper (Dec 1, 2010)

Sounds like everyone will have a great time. Wish I could join ya'll - gotta work.


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 1, 2010)

I am gonna try to make it down for Sunday, (Might show at Dark Saturday, Don't know plans Yet) 

Coming off Interstate 20 What is the Quickest Route?


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 1, 2010)

BkBigkid said:


> I am gonna try to make it down for Sunday, (Might show at Dark Saturday, Don't know plans Yet)
> 
> Coming off Interstate 20 What is the Quickest Route?



East on 20 to Exit Hwy 44 "Lake Oconee Parkway"
(the 1st exit after you cross over the lake)
Go South and take the:

1st Left ,"Meadowcrest Rd" (by a quicksak)
to a Dead End, Turn Left (Still Meadowcrest)

Dead End, Turn Left "Walker's Church Rd"
Dead End, Turn Right "Veazey Rd"

South on Veazey for Several Miles to a Right Fork
"Liberty Church Rd" and go  several miles south until
the road goes into the WMA

Campground and Check Station on the right 
past the Dove Fields


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 1, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> you are sooooo funny ....


----------



## SOS (Dec 1, 2010)

Cross your fingers, but I think my bride is throwing in her excellent pound cake.  Those that missed it last year for dinner....enjoyed it for breakfast the next morning!


----------



## 730waters (Dec 2, 2010)

If I come down there WITHOUT a german chocolate cake, what happens then??? Do I still get to hunt???? LOL


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 2, 2010)

730waters said:


> If I come down there WITHOUT a german chocolate cake, what happens then??? Do I still get to hunt???? LOL


----------



## SOS (Dec 2, 2010)

Uh....NO.  you can't hunt.  Or worse, you can't hang out at the fire.....


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 2, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> East on 20 to Exit Hwy 44 "Lake Oconee Parkway"
> (the 1st exit after you cross over the lake)
> Go South and take the:
> 
> ...




thanks Jeff sounds easier than the way I was going to try to go based off the maps


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 5, 2010)

SOS said:


> Cross your fingers, but I think my bride is throwing in her excellent pound cake.  Those that missed it last year for dinner....enjoyed it for breakfast the next morning!


I heard many good comments on your brides pound cake!!.........It was all gone before I could get a taste!!.........Not that I had any room for it after all the good food that was on hand!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 5, 2010)

Not going to make it today, both ends of the candle met last night! 
I caught up on some much needed rest.


----------



## BDAdams (Dec 5, 2010)

You guys kill me with some of these threads.  I had a great time there last year right before I shipped out, wish I could be there now.

There's always next year and my leave is building up.

BDA


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 5, 2010)

This was one I sure hated to miss but I had a grocery list of setbacks that kept me home this weekend


----------



## SOS (Dec 5, 2010)

Blake, we missed having you.  Hope all is well!  Thanks for what you and everyone is doing for our freedoms!  Steve


----------



## Dennis (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Blake and you missed a good one!


----------



## BDAdams (Dec 5, 2010)

Well one of the near by outposts has a archery club at it so hopefully when I get my archery stuff over I can go have some fun shooting with those guys.

It still doesn't replace sitting around the campfire with good vittles, company, and stories longer than well.....Plus the amusement of SOS dragging my stuck truck out (stuck on high ground too I still don't get how that happened) with his little Toyota. 

I'll have to try to get in on the the Red Stag hunt they do over here on one of the big bases up in the mountains, unfortunately Germany doesn't allow bow hunting.  

Well anyways hope everybody had a good time and gained some weight.  Unless anything happens in the next year I think I'll take about three weeks of to go out hunting back home next year.  Hopefully I'll share camp with some of y'all again when I do.

BDA


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 5, 2010)

Blake, thanks for what you do and we look forward to seeing you when you can make it!
By the way, we ate like royalty!
Dan


----------



## SOS (Dec 5, 2010)

Forgot about the truck...we were smart enough to stay out of the lower end of the campground this year!


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 5, 2010)

It was a great hunt. I got to see deer, spend quality time around a campfire with many "much appreciated and loved friends", I got to eat several wonderfully prepared meals, shoot my bow and spend a happy weekend with Jeff. I can't think of anything better a girl could ask for!!!
I didn't take many pics this year, sorry!!!!
Blake, glad you are well and able to get on here occasionally and will hopefully see you sometime next year when you take leave and come home.
Brian, wish you could have made it but hard to do it all!!!
Steve, your brides pound cake was excellent!!!
And once again, I got a chance to meet several new people and enjoyed the whole weekend!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 5, 2010)

OconeeDan said:


> Blake, thanks for what you do and we look forward to seeing you when you can make it!
> By the way, we ate like royalty!
> Dan


Yes we did!!

It was good to share the walk about stump shooting expedition we had!!..........I'm sure there a few more stumps trembling down to their roots!!



TNGIRL said:


> It was a great hunt. I got to see deer, spend quality time around a campfire with many "much appreciated and loved friends", I got to eat several wonderfully prepared meals, shoot my bow and spend a happy weekend with Jeff. I can't think of anything better a girl could ask for!!!
> I didn't take many pics this year, sorry!!!!
> Blake, glad you are well and able to get on here occasionally and will hopefully see you sometime next year when you take leave and come home.
> Brian, wish you could have made it but hard to do it all!!!
> ...


I sure wish I could have been there longer than I was!! But the time spent, was quality time with good folks!!


----------



## choctawlb (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks to everybody that showed up this weekend at Oconnee for the hunt. We had a great time as usual, a five star feast on Saturday night, and a great weekend just shooting bows and hanging out.Steve the pound cake was awesome, tell the wife thank you. For those of you who have never been,you are missing a great event. It was nice meeting some new folks, Cheyenne and his wonderful young family, and Mike, glad to have ya out to share the weekend with us. This is a beautiful WMA, and just a great place to spend a weekend with friends. Put it on your calender and try and make it out next year.
Ken


----------



## dpoole (Dec 6, 2010)

I Am still full   tHE FELLOWSHIP AND FOOD WERE THE BEST POSSIBLE. THESE EVENTS SHOULD BE MANDATORY!!!


----------



## pine nut (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a great time.  The food was truly remarkable.  Some folks are world class cooks.  The company was also outstanding.  Enjoyed meeting some new folks and hope they'll come back.  It was good to see "Kamp" again and that she now owns a good human companion who is good for her and there to do her bidding!   Shinnin' times!  Yessir Shinnin' times!


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 6, 2010)

Good times. I am sure glad I was there.
It was a fine weekend to be in the woods, and with good
friends.

Thanks to all who cooked, and ate, and cooked and ate!
Fine smoked pork, Ossabow brats, corned venison, oyster stew, 
chicken, sausage soup, salad, cornbread, cobbler, makes a 
good spread!


----------



## Rare Breed (Dec 6, 2010)

I would like to thank everyone that cooked. The food was incredible! We all had a great time and are looking forward to getting to know everyone better. Again Thank You Cheyenne and Family


----------



## SOS (Dec 8, 2010)

dpoole....I concur...these events should be mandatory for all TBG members...at least once a year.  The improvement in comraderie would be incredible.


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 9, 2010)

I SURE had a great time!
Dan


----------

